
Popular cartoon 'Paw Patrol' character 'Chase' facing pressure from activists - rantwasp
http://nbc25news.com/news/entertainment/popular-cartoon-paw-patrol-character-chase-facing-pressure-from-activists
======
eigenvalue
Relevant: [https://entertainment.theonion.com/paw-patrol-writers-
defend...](https://entertainment.theonion.com/paw-patrol-writers-defend-
episode-where-german-shephe-1828419524)

~~~
rantwasp
oh my

------
RandomGuyDTB
There's an interesting article on Paw Patrol by Walt D[1]. It's a bit extreme
at points (calling Paw Patrol "everything Trump’s Republican Party is pushing
on the United States") but it does get the point across, that there are many
problematic components of Paw Patrol's formula that may not be the best things
to show children. Paw Patrol is an Internet "meme" among Leftists, actually -
_ACAB including Paw Patrol_ made the rounds a while ago. Paw Patrol without
Chase would not be Paw Patrol and I think removing the main character abruptly
would be, frankly, a stupid decision. Canceling the show as they did Cops
would be wiser. Paw Patrol is a remnant of the Obama years, where the
President ordered more than 500 drone strikes[2] that ended up killing a lot
of civilians too. It's best that we leave the show in the past and let future
historians gawk at how we let our children watch stuff like this and soak up
the propaganda.

[1]: [https://medium.com/s/story/paw-patrol-is-a-republican-
dystop...](https://medium.com/s/story/paw-patrol-is-a-republican-
dystopia-f178161fce54)

[2]: [https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/obama-drone-
strikes/](https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/obama-drone-strikes/)

~~~
rumanator
> It's a bit extreme at points

That's quite the understatement.

